# Gifkin Jig dust storm solution



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Attached a small bucket to my magswitch. Attached the bucket to my shop vac. End of problem. In the picture you can see the Gifkin jig with a 15" board mounted for dovetailing. The solution works great and collects almost all of the dust and chips created by the router bit. If the vac doesn't suck it up the bucket does a stop and drop. No more dust storm all over the shop.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I just needed to get this out of the dead (unanswered) file. I really think the solution is the bees knees…☆☆☆☆


----------

